# Tail help



## Urbanwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

I really want to learn how to make a yarn tail

I've looked at this method 
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/3968329.html#cutid1

but the tails don't look very....realistic and look kinda like plastic fibers.

Although i would like to know how Bir Makes her tails..or something like that. Oh and if anyone has other methods they use post below or note me!


----------



## Gillie (Aug 15, 2010)

It might be surprising, but that IS Bir's method in that tutorial.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 15, 2010)

Gillie said:


> It might be surprising, but that IS Bir's method in that tutorial.


 
I'm curious as to why people keep calling it the "Bir method" because what Bir does is no different than what that guy who had a panel at Anthrocon did when teaching others about how to make yarn tails. This was before Bir was making tails. So it's not "Her" technique.

As for  OP: how the tails look like plastic fibers...well technically most yarns now are made out of a synthetic material these days and brushed out it can be the same consistency as faux fur. If you really want something more realistic you may as well buy a real tail.

EDIT: I suppose however there is a different level of softness using the yarn technique, depending upon the base the yarn is made of. I'd imagine cotton based yarn is different then acrylic based.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm curious as to why people keep calling it the "Bir method" because what Bir does is no different than what that guy who had a panel at Anthrocon did when teaching others about how to make yarn tails. This was before Bir was making tails. So it's not "Her" technique.
> 
> As for  OP: how the tails look like plastic fibers...well technically most yarns now are made out of a synthetic material these days and brushed out it can be the same consistency as faux fur. If you really want something more realistic you may as well buy a real tail.
> 
> EDIT: I suppose however there is a different level of softness using the yarn technique, depending upon the base the yarn is made of. I'd imagine cotton based yarn is different then acrylic based.



thanks. I know haha but I just say Bir's method because her's looks slightly different than the one in that tutorial because it looks braided. also how she's the only one i've known so far to make yarn tails on a regular basis or quite a lot. but Its nice to hear that it will turn out like faux fur. (I had bought some really soft acrylic yarn, since the cotton and wool looks scraggly and not so nice.)


----------



## Gillie (Aug 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm curious as to why people keep calling it the "Bir method" because what Bir does is no different than what that guy who had a panel at Anthrocon did when teaching others about how to make yarn tails. This was before Bir was making tails. So it's not "Her" technique.



Ah, I should say that is the method that Bir uses. Apologies, after reading through a lot of topics here it had made it seem as if Bir was the one who "invented" that method.

To OP, I would say just test the method out with the materiels you have before creating an entire tail. That way you'll see if you like the effect if gives.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

As I said before, make a blanket or small pot hold before heading to a bigger project like tail making.

You have to learn to crawl before you can walk. Making a tail can be somewhat of a daunting task if you don't have the basics down.


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm curious as to why people keep calling it the "Bir method" because what Bir does is no different than what that guy who had a panel at Anthrocon did when teaching others about how to make yarn tails. This was before Bir was making tails. So it's not "Her" technique.
> 
> As for  OP: how the tails look like plastic fibers...well technically most yarns now are made out of a synthetic material these days and brushed out it can be the same consistency as faux fur. If you really want something more realistic you may as well buy a real tail.
> 
> EDIT: I suppose however there is a different level of softness using the yarn technique, depending upon the base the yarn is made of. I'd imagine cotton based yarn is different then acrylic based.


 
That's actually not how I make my tails. : / Not even close, actually...


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> thanks. I know haha but I just say Bir's method because her's looks slightly different than the one in that tutorial because it looks braided. also how she's the only one i've known so far to make yarn tails on a regular basis or quite a lot. but Its nice to hear that it will turn out like faux fur. (I had bought some really soft acrylic yarn, since the cotton and wool looks scraggly and not so nice.)


 
Wool is a wonderful yarn to use. Cotton has a tiny staple length, so it won't make long fur. Acrylic is wonderful, but make sure you use lots of heat to make it nice and shiny and silky.

I do use a braid. There is no knitting or crocheting involved in my tails at all. What you need is basic sewing skills, and the know-how to braid and three, four, or five strand braid, depending on the animal tail that you are making. : 3

For a canine, I would suggest a three-strand braid of 60.

For a deer or bear, a five strand braid of 70. 

For a cat tail, a four strand braid of 30.

You should understand the numbers once you read my reply in PM. : 3


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> Wool is a wonderful yarn to use. Cotton has a tiny staple length, so it won't make long fur. Acrylic is wonderful, but make sure you use lots of heat to make it nice and shiny and silky.
> 
> I do use a braid. There is no knitting or crocheting involved in my tails at all. What you need is basic sewing skills, and the know-how to braid and three, four, or five strand braid, depending on the animal tail that you are making. : 3
> 
> ...



oi....so many notes and advice O_O;; but thank you so much! i think i'm all set now. I've got some wonderful info and your way seems so much easier than crocheting all this yarn on. your too awesome by the way! 

P.S can a moderator lock this thread. Its really kinda useless from this point on. theres no further info needed for this thread.


----------



## Pain-the-wolf (Jan 30, 2013)

i hope you can make a tail (when your finished you should show us a picture)


----------



## Dokid (Jan 30, 2013)

Pain-the-wolf said:


> i hope you can make a tail (when your finished you should show us a picture)




...Pain the wolf. Please stop digging up super old threads. I made this thread in 2010. 

Seriously. Look at the date or only respond to threads on the upperhalf of the first page.


----------

